# Test c and liquid dbol pct



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm probably going to give this a try but beforehand I want to get everything ready first, is a nolva only pct good for say test at 500 a week? What should I do for my AI? I just don't want to develope Gyno or lose all my gains ill probably do a ten week cycle or should I go a little longer say 12? I need input guys. I gained almost 25 lbs on a test/deca cycle two years ago at ten weeks and only 250 a week


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 1, 2014)

Pct
Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/20/20/20

AI 
Adex .5 eod
Or
Stane 12.5 eod 

AI can be adjusted as needed d


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 1, 2014)

The above is ok how it's laid out.
10 weeks is too short.....14-16 weeks is what it should be


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ Both of the above.  I would drop the Dbol after 4 weeks and take lots of NAC with it.  14 to 16 weeks will definitely give you better results.  I think you may need a little more aromasin with the dbol, maybe 12.5 ED, but start low and adjust up as sides dictate.

BTW, how much dbol are you planning to run?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure I actually don't know much about the dbol. what would you recommend? And is nac just a normal supplement? I was looking at rui for my pct but all I see are liquid products. any suggestions for orals?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 1, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Pct
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/20/20/20
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2014)

NAC is a normal OTC supplement, I get it from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013OUQ3S/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I usually take 2 per day on cycle without orals, 4 per day with orals.

If you've never used dbol I would say start slow and work your way up.  I would start at 20mg and go from there.  For me, my sweet spot seems to be 30mg about an hour PWO.  It's pretty hard on the liver, so I limit it to just PWO on gym days and skip it on off days, but lots of guys will run it ED.  If you do go ED, I would take it all at once PWO on gym days and split it morning and afternoon on off days.  I would not take it before bed or you'll probably have trouble sleeping.  I also wouldn't run it much more than 4, maybe 6 weeks depending on dose, just for the sake of your liver.


----------



## bronco (Feb 2, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I'm not sure I actually don't know much about the dbol. what would you recommend? And is nac just a normal supplement? I was looking at rui for my pct but all I see are liquid products. any suggestions for orals?



why do you not want liquid orals?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess it doesn't matter does it


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> NAC is a normal OTC supplement, I get it from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013OUQ3S/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I usually take 2 per day on cycle without orals, 4 per day with orals.
> 
> If you've never used dbol I would say start slow and work your way up.  I would start at 20mg and go from there.  For me, my sweet spot seems to be 30mg about an hour PWO.  It's pretty hard on the liver, so I limit it to just PWO on gym days and skip it on off days, but lots of guys will run it ED.  If you do go ED, I would take it all at once PWO on gym days and split it morning and afternoon on off days.  I would not take it before bed or you'll probably have trouble sleeping.  I also wouldn't run it much more than 4, maybe 6 weeks depending on dose, just for the sake of your liver.



I would give same reccomendation. Dbol gives hell spawned pumps to some people and its totally dose dependent.. I started with 35mg ed.. and it was too much for me.. 25mg ended up being my sweet spot


----------

